# دورة الأوتوكاد/ منهج دراسي



## BASRAH ENGINEER (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، الحمد لله رب العالمين وافضل الصلاة واتم التسليم على نبينا وحبيبنا محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين وصحبه المنتجبين 

تتكون الدورة من عدد من الدروس قد يصل الى خمس عشر درسا مقسمة على فصول يغطي كل فصل تقريبا قائمة معينة مع مراعاة التداخل بين أوامر بعض القوائم حسب ما تتطلبه الحاجة.
ومنهج الدورة اعطي لطلبة المرحلة الرابعة في كلية الهندسة /قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية- جامعة البصرة/ العراق، وهو بصورة عامة يلائم تطبيقات الرسم الهندسي لمختلف الاختصاصات ولكنه يختص في ثلاثي الابعاد على الرسوم المعقد في الهندسة الميكانكية مع التاكيد على أن اتقانها يعني بضرورة الحال اتقان باقي الاختصاصات وبالخصوص المدني والمعماري.

يمتاز المنهج المعروض بعدة امور اهمها ان يراعي المطابقة والموائمة مع الرسم اليدوي والجنبة العملية في الرسم ظاهرة بوضوح فيه.

نكرر..
يجب:
1. الالتزام بالمنهج والتمرين المعطى بدقة.

2. قبل البدء بالتطبيق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد.

3. الرجاء عدم وضع اي مداخلة او شكر او استفسار في هذا الموضوع وسوف يتم استقبال الاسئلة ولاستفسارات على الرابط التالي
استفسارات دورة الاتوكاد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=168643#post168643

4. الالتفات الى ان المنهج ينطبق على الاصدارات من 2000 ولغاية 2006.

5. انشاء الله سنحاول ادخال الدرس وشرحه بصورة صوتية بصيغة mp3 او ريال.

ومن الله التوفيق
اخوكم.. مهندس البصرة


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (18 يوليو 2006)

الفصل الأول​

المقدمة

يعد برامج أوتوكاد AutoCAD (أحد إصدارات شركة أوتودسك AutoDesk) واحد من أهم برامج الرسم الهندسي على تطبيقات الويندوز، ومع زيادة استخدام الحاسبات في مجالات الرسم الهندسي كان لابد من أن يلم المهندس بقواعد الرسم الهندسي باستخدام الحاسبة وذلك لغرض زيادة الدقة في الرسم المنجز، تقليل الأخطاء الناجمة عن المستخدم الذي يقوم بالرسم بالطرق الاعتيادية، توفير الوقت بصورة ملحوظة 
(مع زيادة الخبرة وساعات العمل على البرنامج)، سهولة الحمل والنقل والتسليم (إذ تسلم الشركات في الوقت الحاضر خرائط أي مشروع على قرص ليزري مرسومة ببرنامج أوتوكاد لتقليل الكلف الناجمة عن الرسم اليدوي)، إمكانية الرسم بالألوان متعددة ولعدة طبقات بسهولة ويسر، فضلاً عن إمكانيات كثيرة لا يوجد الوقت لشرحها.
ما هي إمكانات الأوتوكاد في الرسم الهندسي

يقوم الأوتوكاد بعمل جميع الأشكال ثنائية وثلاثية البعد (اعتماداً على خبرة المستخدم User) فضلاً 
عن المقاطع، المساقط من الأشكال ثلاثية البعد، التضليل والطلاء Rendering، حسابات المساحات والمراكز الهندسية، وضع الأبعاد والتفاوت المسموح به tolerance، إمكانية رسم مخططات معمارية لمدن كاملة … الخ. أي بصيغة أخرى جميع عمليات الرسم الهندسي وبجميع التفاصيل (علماً إن الشركة المصنعة للبرنامج صرحت إن بإمكان البرنامج توضيح مسافة بين مسمارين على حائط في مخطط مدينة كاملة!!!!!)، إذن فبرنامج الأوتوكاد واحد من أفضل برامج الرسم الهندسي واكثرها دقة وسهولة في الاستخدام، لذلك ننصح أي مهندس بضرورة الاهتمام بتعلم البرنامج وزيادة عدد ساعات العمل عليه للوصول إلى السرعة العملية في التطبيق.
وفيما يلي بعض الرسوم المنفذة سابقاً باستخدام البرنامج:






​ 

*الوصف العام للبرنامج*

تمتاز واجهة تطبيق الأوتوكاد بواجهة شبيه لواجهات برامج تطبيق الويندوز وهي متكونة من:





​ 
*[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]عرض عام لخواص قوائم شريط القوائم:*

1.قائمة File: قائمة عامة في معظم التطبيقات تحتوي على إمكانات فتح وإغلاق لوحة الرسم، تخزن 
الملف وتصديره، الطباعة وخواص الطابعة والصفحة، خواص الرسم.
2.قائمة Edit:وهي من القوائم العامة أيضاً تحتوي على أوامر النسخ Copy واللصق Paste والتراجع عن خطوة سابقة undo والتقدم Redo.
3.قائمة View: وهي متخصصة كما يدل عليها أسمها بأسلوب العرض ونسب التكبير والتصغير zoom والعرض ثلاثي الأبعاد عرض واجهة التطبيق مع أشرطة الأدوات tool bar أوامر التضليل والطلاء… الخ.
4. قائمة Insert (إدراج): وهي قائمة خاصة بإدراج مكونات من برامج أو ملفات أخر فضلاً عن Layout الخاصة بإضافة لوحة رسم جديدة للملف وخواصها..
5.قائمة Format (إعداد): وهي قائمة مهمة جداً، تحتوي أهم أوامر الرسم مثل الطبقات وألوان الخطوط وأنواع الخطوط وعرض كل خط، خواص النصوص، الأبعاد النقاط، الخطوط المتعددة multiline، الأبعاد، سمك الخط، أبعاد الرسم Drawing limits، إعادة تسمية الملف.
6.قائمة Tools (ادوات): وهي قائمة خاصة بالأدوات المساعدة للبرنامج كتصحيح الأخطاء الكتابية وخواص اللوحة والرسم من حيث ألوان الواجهة وعدد آخر من الأوامر نمر عليها تباعاً إنشاء الله.
7. قائمة Draw (رسم): وهي أهم قائمة في البرنامج أو بمعنى آخر القائمة الخاصة بأوامر الرسم وفيها جميع أوامر ثنائي وثلاثي الأبعاد من مستقيمات وأشكال هندسية أساسية إلى السطوح والحجوم وغيرها.
8.قائمة Dimension (الأبعاد): وهي قائمة خاصة بوضع الأبعاد على لوحة الرسم وإضافات أخرى.
9.قائمة Modify (تعديل): وهي من القوائم المهمة أيضاً تعمل أوامرها على إدارة الرسم من حيث إيجاد خواص الأجزاء نسخ أو مسح أجزاء منه أو أوامر معينة لغرض تعديل أجزاء معينة في الرسم.
10.قائمة Express: وهي قائمة تعطي دليل لأوامر معينة.


واجب: مر على جميع القوائم في قائمة شريط القوائم وحاول أن تتأمل في عنوان القائمة والوظيفة للاوامر الموجودة بداخلها وحاول تشغل بعض الأوامر التي بداخلها وتأمل في النتيجة.



 

ملاحظة:
روعي البساطة في العرض لئلا يمل الطالب ويترك الهدف الرئيس من الدرس وهو الوصول الى قدرة الرسم وبالسرعة العالية للرسومات ثنائية وثلاثية الابعاد. فارجو المتابعة واعطائي الوقت لنهاية الدورة.

[/FONT]


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (23 يوليو 2006)

*الفصل الثاني*

*الفصل الثاني*
*تجهيز لوحة الرسم*
لبدء عمل أي رسم هندسي يدوي يجب مناقشة أمور معينة مثل عدد الرسومات في الورقة Sheet الواحد، أبعاد الورقة المناسبة للرسم sheet size، مقياس الرسم، … الخ. عملية التهيئة نفسها تجرى على الرسم ببرنامج الأوتوكاد.
لذلك سوف نضع عدد من الخطوات الواجب العمل بها في بداية كل رسم جديد لتسهيل العمليات اللاحقة وبالتالي توفير الوقت الذي يعد عامل مهم جداً لأي مهندس.
*[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]أنشاء أول عمل:[/FONT]*
1. لبدء عمل جديد يجب فتح لوحة رسم جديدة وذلك عن طريق الأمر New الموجود في قائمة file (والأمر New من الأوامر العامة ووجوده في قائمة file في جميع البرامج تقريباً التي تعمل في بيئة الويندوز). بعد إعطاء الأمر New سوف تظهر لك واجهة أخرى تحمل عدد من الخيارات كوحدات القياس حسب الوحدات المترية (meteric) أو الوحدات البريطانية English (feet and inches) ثم تعطي الأمر OK.
2. ضبط حجم لوحة الرسم ونقطة الصفر نسبة إلى الشاشة (وهي تعتمد على الرسم ونفسه والحجم المراد أخراج الرسم له وتوفر الطابعة الخاصة بهذا الرسم،… الخ) لتكن A4 مثلاً بأبعاد (297 × 210) ملم وذلك عن الأمر Drawing limit الموجود في قائمة Format، فعند تشغيلك لهذا الأمر سوف يعطيك العبارة التالية
Specify lower left corner or [ON/OFF] <0.000,0.000>
في هذه العبارة يطلب موقع الركن الأسفل الأيسر من الورقة والأفضل أن بقى <0.000,0.000> وذلك بضغط مفتاح الادخال Enter ليسهل علينا الموقع النسبي (نسبه للصفر افضل بالطبع من نسبه إلى موقع آخر كأن يكون <10.000,10.000>.
بعد ذلك سوف يطلب منك موقع العلوي الأيمن للورقة (أي حجم ورقة الرسم) بالعبارة 
Specify upper right corner [ON/OFF] <420.0000,297.000>
أي أعطى قياسات الورقة A3 ولكن ورقة الرسم بالنسبة لنا القياس المطلوب هو القياس A4، لذلك نعطي 
<297.0000,210.000>
3. ستكون النتيجة بعد هذا الأمر هو تحويل الورقة من قياس A3 إلى قياس A4 ولكن سوف لا يكون هناك أي دلالة على التغيير لذلك سوف نستيعن بإيعاز Grid الذي يظهر ورقة الرسم بصورة منقطة بمسافات متساوية DX و Dy، ومن الممكن تغيير هذه المسافة بين كل نقطة وكما يلي:
نكتب Grid في نافذة الأوامر Command windows لتظهر لنا العبارة التالية:
specify grid spacing (X) or [ON/OFF/Snap/ Aspect]<10.000>:
ومعنى هذه العبارة هي أدخل DX و Dy إذا أردتها متساوية (حيث هو معطي قيمة افتراضية مقدارها (10.000) فإذا أردت أن تغيرها فتدخل القيمة الجديدة.
وإذا أردت أن تدخل قيم مختلفة لـ Dx و Dy فاختار Aspect (وذلك بكتابة الحرف a فقط في نافذة الأوامر command windows فتظهر لك عبارة لإدخال Dx ثم عبارة أخرى لإدخال Dy ولكن هذا ممكن الاستغناء عنه لأن فرق مقداره 10.000 ومتساوي لـ x و y يكون مناسباً جداً ولا حاجة لإضاعة الوقت فيه.


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (23 يوليو 2006)

4. إلى الآن لم تجهز الورقة للرسم فهي غير ظاهرة بصورة كاملة في شاشة الحاسبة فيجب إظهارها بصورة كاملة وذلك باستخدام الأمر zoom وكما يلي: ما قائمة view فـ zoom فـ all ليظهر صفحة الرسم المنقطة كاملة (وهناك طريق مختصر وهو كتابة z ثم a في شريط الأوامر وهي مختصرات عن zoom و all).
5. نختار وحدات قياس ودرجة دقة واتجاه الزاوية المناسب لنا أو الموافق لخواص الرسم عن طريق الأمر Units الموجود في القائمة format أو من الممكن البقاء على الوحدات الافتراضية في الأمر وكما يلي:





​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6653&stc=1&d=1153642727

6. في الأوتوكاد إمكانية رسم عدد كبير من الطبقات وهي ذات فائدة مهمة في الرسم (فمثلاً يمكن لك أن ترسم خريطة لمنزل في طبقة معينة كأن تكون رقم 0 ورسم صحيات المنزل على طبقة أخرى مثل 1 وكهربائيات المنزل بطبقة ثالثة وهكذا حسب تفاصيل الرسم أو التطبيق وإمكانية المستخدم) لذلك فمن المستحسن تحميل عدد مناسب من الطبقات كأن تكون 6 إلى 7 طبقات لغرض الاستفادة منها في مراحل الرسم المتقدمة. وهذا الإيعاز موجود في قائمة Format ثم layer فتظهر لنا اللوحة التالية: 





​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6654&stc=1&d=1153642727 
7. ثم نختار عدد من أنواع الخطوط المهمة في الرسم كخطوط المركز center line والخطوط المخفية Hidden line وذلك عن طريق قائمة format ثم الأمر linetype فتظهر لنا الواجهة التالية:





​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6655&stc=1&d=1153642727
تفعيل الأمر Osnap 8. (أحد الأوامر أسفل واجهة التطبيق) وهو من الأوامر المهمة جداً جداً لرسامي أوتوكاد، وتكمن أهميته بتحديده عدد كبير من نقاط الرسم ولتحديد هذه النقاط… نضغط بالزر الأيمن للماوس على أيقونة الأمر osnap لتظهر قائمة فنختار منها الإيعاز setting لتظهر الواجهة التالية (فنختار بعض النقاط المهمة كثيرة التردد في الرسم الهندسي وكما مؤشر في الشكل أدناه):





​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6656&stc=1&d=1153642727
9. المرحلة الأخيرة قبل الشروع بالرسم يجب أن نحصل على واجهة مناسبة وعملية لزيادة سرعة الرسم (لأن أغلب الإيعازات تكون موجودة بصورة مختصرة على واجهة التطبيق) ومن أهم الأشرطة التي من المساعد وجودها في واجهة التطبيق هي: (شريط الرسم Draw وشريط التلطيف أو التحسين modify وشريط الأبعاد dimensions وشريط خواص الأشكال object properties والشريط القياسي standard toolbar) وجميع الأشرطة يمكن أن حصل عليها من قائمة view ثم toolbar فنختار الاشرطة السابقة).
أصبحت الآن الورقة جاهزة للرسم.


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (30 يوليو 2006)

*الفصل الثالث

أوامر الرسم الرئيسة في الأوتوكاد

*

*مقدمة*

هناك مقدمة مهمة لا بد لأي مستخدم أن يتقنها جيدا قبل أن يشرع باستخدام البرنامج وهو أسلوب تحديد النقطة في أوتوكاد، فأما أن يكون بالاحداثيات الكارتيزية (أي بالمحورين المعروفين x و y وإدخال النقطة بأسلوب الزوج المرتب (x، y)) أو باستخدام الأحداثيات القطبية (من الزوج المرتب r و q (r<q)) هناك أسلوبان لتحديد النقطة (وهو يشمل كلا المحورين) (فيكون لدينا اربع طريق لتحديد النقطة في الرسم وهي كارتيزي نسبي وكارتيزي مطلق وقطبي نسبي وقطبي مطلق) وكاللآتي:
الأسلوب الأول (المطلق): أسلوب النسبة إلى المركز (0،0) أي تحدد النقطة بالحساب إلى مركز الأحداثيات سواء أكانت الكارتيزية أو القطبية وذلك بادخال النقطة أما بالزوج المرتب x , y أو r<q.
الأسلوب الثاني: النسبة إلى نقطة معلومة (وهو الأسلوب الأسهل والأكثر عملية واستخدام من قبل رسامي أوتوكاد) وهو باستخدام دلالة النسبة إلى نقطة سابقة باستخدام الرمز * ثم إدخال الزوج المرتب 
(*x , y) نسبة إلى النقطة المعلومة، أو الزوج المرتب * r<q.
مثال توضيحي: لتحديد نقاط الشكل التالي في لوحة الرسم


 
1. المحاور الكارتيزية
يجب تحديد نقطة ابتدائية لتجعل الرسم في منتصف اللوحة وذلك عن طريق قياس الفرق بين الطولي الكلي للرسم والعرض الكلي له ومقارنته بطول وعرض الصفحة وكما موضح في الرسم (x+x +150=297) فتكون قيمة x تساوي 73.5 وبنفس الطريقة (y + y + 200 = 210) فتكون قيمة y تساوي 5 لنخرج بقيمة النقطة الأولى (A) وهي A(73.5,5).
نعطي الإيعاز line فيطلب النقطة الأولى لنعطي احداثيات النقطة A(73.5,5) ونضغط enter فيطلب منا احداثيات النقطة الثانية في المستقيم {لتحديد بقية النقط ستكون هناك طريقتين كما بينا سابقاً الأولى هي اكمال تحديد النقاط نسبة إلى النقطة (0،0) (وهي طريقة غير عملية لأن يتوجب علينا حساب كل نقطة بحسابات قد تكون معقدة في بعض الرسومات)} أما الطريقة الأخرى هي نسبة إلى نقطة سابقة وكما يلي *(150,0) أي أننا اعتبرنا النقطة A هي نقطة الصفر لتكون B احداثياتها نسبة إلى A هي B(150,0) (بينما احداثياتها إلى (0,0) هي B(73.5+150,5+0) أي B(223.5,5)) وهكذا نستمر بادخال بقية النقط C*(0,100) ثم *D(-150,0) ثم A*(0,-100) ليكمل لنا رسم المستطيل
2. المحاور القطبية 
كما في الطريقة أعلاه يجب تحديد النقطة الأولى في الرسم وهي A(73.5,5) ثم بقية النقاط *B(150<0) فـ *C(100<90) فـ *D(150<180) أو *D(-150<0) وأخيراً نرجع إلى A بـ *100<270 أو *-100<90.

واجب/
1. حاول ان ترسم عدة رسومات بسيطة ثم تحدد النقط بالاسلوبين النسبي والمطلق في كل رسم (على الاقل 5 رسمات)
2. تأكد من ايجاد نقطة لجعل الرسم متمركز في صفحة الرسم فمن اهم ادبيات الرسم الهندسي هو الترتيب والانضباط في الابعاد والاستغلال الامثل لشيت الرسم.

ملاحظة: يعتبر هذا الدرس من اهم الدروس في الاوتوكاد وان اتقان اسلوب تحديد النقطة هو مفتاح اتقان الرسم الهندسي بالاوتوكاد.. وسندرج انشاء الله بعد ثلاثة ايام بعض الدروس الصوتية. فلا تقصروا في اتقان الدرس


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (30 يوليو 2006)

ملاحظة: سنغطي الامر line حتى يسهل فهم الدرس السابق

سيكون هذا الفصل مركز على قائمة Draw وهي القائمة الرئيسية للرسم في أوتوكاد.
ومن ملاحظة القائمة نرى إنها تتكون من سبعة أقسام إذ يمثل القسم الأول الجزء الخاص بالخطوط والثاني بالمضلعات والثالث بالمنحنيات والأقواس والرابع بتحديد block وتحديد نقطة بينما القسم الخامس في التقطيع Hatch و Boundary و Region والقسم السادس بإضافة النصوص إلى الرسم text والقسم الأخير الخاص بالسطوح والأشكال ثلاثية الأبعاد. وسنوضح كل قسم وبالترتيب
*[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]القسم الأول: رسم الخطوط:[/FONT]*

ويتكون من أربعة أوامر هي أمر رسم المستقيمات line والثاني أمر رسم مستقيمات المنظور Ray والثالث constriction line وهو لرسم خطوط شعاع كما في الأمر Ray ولكن مكونة حسب رغبة المستخدم user والأمر الرابع multiline وهو الأمر الخاص برسم خطوط متكونة من أكثر من خط واحد.
*1. *الأمر line: لرسم خط مستقيم بدلالة نقطتين معلومتين.
مثال: أرسم المستقيم مبتدئاً من النقطة (100,100) وبطول 150 وحدة أفقياً
يعطى الأمر line عن طريق قائمة Draw[1]تظهر الرسالة التالية
Command: _line Specify first point:
أي أدخل النقطة الأولى من المستقيم.. ولتكن مثلاً (100,100) ثم إعطاء أمر الإدخال Enter لتظهر رسالة أخرى تطالبك بإدخال النقطة الثانية في الخط المستقيم .. فندخل النقطة *150,0
Specify next point or [Undo]: *150,0
أما الامتداد Undo في الأمر line فهو خاص بالرجوع عن تحديد النقطة إذا ما إدخلت بصورة خاطئة إو أريد تغيرها بنقطة أخرى.
والأمر close يظهر بعد رسم مستقيمين متقاطعين غير متوازيين على الأق وهو خاص بإيصال النقطة الأخيرة بالنقطة الأولى أي غلق المضلع المرسوم.

وهناك مسارين سريعين لإعطاء الأمر الأول موجود في شريط اختصارات Draw والثاني بكتابة الحرف L في واجهة الأوامر command.


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (1 أغسطس 2006)

ملاحظة إن الرمز * في أعلاه يعني علامة الآت او رمز الايميل وانه لا يخرج في المنتدى لمشابهته مع رمز الايميل ولاهمية الملاحظة وجب التنويه


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (16 أغسطس 2006)

2. الأمر Ray: لرسم شعاع المنظور 
مثال:ارسم مستقيمات المنظور مبتدئاً من النقطة 100,100 مروراً بالنقطتين 50,50 والنقطة 150,50
بعد إعطاء الأمر Ray.. تظهر الرسالة 
Command: _ray Specify start point:
نعطي النقطة الأولى (100,100) ثم Enter فتظهر الرسالة الثانية
Specify through point:
أي ادخل نقطة يمر خلالها الشعاع (50,50) ثم enter فتظهر الرسالة السابقة نفسها وندخل النقطة 150,50 وهكذا..
3. الأمر constriction line: وهو لرسم خطوط شعاع كما في الأمر Ray[1] ولكن مكونة حسب حاجة المستخدم user.
مثال: اشرح الأمر constriction line  بالتفصيل:
نعطي الأمر من قائمة Draw فتظهر الرسالة التالية: 
XLINE Specify a point or [Hor/Ver/Ang/Bisect/Offset]:
أدخل نقطتين يمر من خلالها الشعاع أو
Hor: لجعل خطوط الشعاع أفقية.
Ver: لجعل خطوط الشعاع عمودية.
Ang: لجعل خطوط الشعاع مائل بزاوية حسب الرغبة وفيه إمكانية reference وهو لرسم خط مائل بزاوية معينة عن خط آخر معلوم كمرجع.
Bisect:لرسم شعاع ينصف زاوية بمعلومية رأس الزاوية ونقطتي بداية ونهاية للزاوية.
Offset: لرسم شعاع عن مستقيم معلوم بمعلومية المسافة بين المستقيمين مع ملاحظ إنه يرسم الخط باتجاه آخر مستقيم مرسوم في اللوحة.
4. الأمر Multiline: الخاص برسم مستقيمات بأكثر من خط واحد.
مثال: أشرح الأمر Multiline بالتفصيل:
نعطي الأمر من قائمة Draw فتظهر الرسالة التالية:
Specify start point or [Justification/Scale/STyle]:
أي أدخل نقطتين لبداية ونهاية الخط المستقيم.. أو 
Justification: وهو إيعاز لتعيين نقطة التأثير بالقياس وبعد اختيار J تظهر الرسالة التالية:
Enter justification type [Top/Zero/Bottom] <top>:
أي إن نقطة القياس هي النقطة Top أي للمستقيم الخارجي أو Zero في المنتصف بين المستقيمين أو Bottom للمستقيم الداخلي.
Scale: وهو لتحديد المسافة بين المستقيم وهي قيمة افتراضية مقدارها 20 وحدة ويمكن تغيرها باعطاء قيمة أخرى وحسب الرسالة التي تظهر بعد الأمر: 
Enter mline scale <20.00>:
فتعطي القيمة التي ترغب بها ولتكن 10 مثلاً..
Style: وهي لتحميل نوع آخر من الخط حسب الحاجة وهذا الأمر سوف يشرح بالتفصيل بعد الأمر formatàmultiline style.

[1] مع ملاحظة الفرق بين الأمرين أن Ray يبدأ بنقطة ولا ينتهي بنقطة و Con. Line غير منتهي باتجاهي الشعاع.


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (16 أغسطس 2006)

*[FONT='MCS Taybah S_U normal.']القسم الثاني: رسم المضلعات[/FONT]*

وهو تتكون من أربعة أوامر أيضاً هي polyline للخط المتصل ثنائي الأبعاد (x,y) و 3D polyline للخط المتصل ثلاثي الأبعاد (x,y,z) و polygon للمضلعات و rectangular للمستطيلات.
1. الأمر Polyline: لرسم خطوط متصلة بمعلومية رؤوسها مع ملاحظة الفرق عن الخطوط الاعتيادية line بأنها تعامل كجسم واحد.
مثال: أشرح الأمر polyline.. بعد اعطاء الأمر تظهر الرسالة 
Specify start point:
أي حدد النقطة الأولى.. وبعد تحديدها تظهر الرسالة التالية:
Specify next point or [Arc/Close/Halfwidth/Length/Undo/Width]:
أي أدخل النقطة الثانية أو 
Arc: لرسم قوس بمعلوميات مختلفة سوف تشرح في الإيعاز Arc المستقل.
Close: لغلق الشكل.. مع ملاحظة أن هذا الأمر يعمل عندما يكون هناك أكثر من مستقيمين غير متوازيين.
Halfwidth: وهو لإعطاء سمك لخط الرسم مع إمكانية كون هذا السمك مختلف بين النهايتين بمعلومية نصف السمك.
Length: لتحديد طول الخط
Undo: للتراجع عن النقطة السابقة.
Width: وهو لإعطاء سمك لخط الرسم مع إمكانية كون هذا السمك مختلف بين النهايتين بمعلومية كامل السمك.
2. الأمر 3d polyline: وهو لرسم خطوط مستقيمة متصلة بالفضاء أي بمعلومية (x, y, z).
عند إعطاء الأمر يطلب منك إدخال نقطة أولى للـ polyline ثم الثانية والثالثة.. وهكذا (مع ملاحظة إن هذا الامر مهم جداً في الرسم المجسم).
3. الأمر polygon: وهو لرسم المضلعات وبمعلوميات مختلفة حسب عدد أضلاع الشكل.
بعد إعطاء الأمر تظهر الرسالة التالية طالبة منك تحديد عدد أضلاع المضلع وهي من ثلاثة أضلاع للمثلث ولغاية أي عدد…
Command: _polygon Enter number of sides <4>: 3​لنختار مثلاً رسم مثلث فنكتب عدد أضلاعه (3) في الرسالة السابقة ثم Enter لتظهر الرسالة التالية لتحديد اسلوب الرسم بمعلومية المركز أو الحواف (ويعني بها رئسي أي ضلع من المضلع) ولنأخذ الحالة الأولى بمعلومية المركز بضغط enter فقط
Specify center of polygon or [Edge]:​وبعد إدخال مركز المضلع سوف تظهر الرسالة التالية لتبين قيد آخر على الرسم بداخل دائرة أو خارج دائرة..
Enter an option [Inscribed in circle/Circumscribed about circle] <I>:​وبعد اختيار أحد القيدين ستظهر رسالة تطلب إدخال نصف قطر الدائرة..
Specify radius of circle:​وبعد إدخاله يرسم المضلع.
إما إذا كان قرارنا ليس بمعلومية المركز وإنما بمعلومية الحواف فنختار Edge  بكتابة الحرف e فقط
Specify center of polygon or [Edge]: e​لتظهر لنا رسالة تطالبنا بتحديد نقطة نهاية لأحد الأضلاع
Specify first endpoint of edge: 
ثم رسالة أخرى لتطالبنا بنقطة النهاية الثانية للضلع
Specify second endpoint of edge:
ويرسم بعدها المضلع.
تطبيق: حاول تطبيق الأمر أعلاه على مضلعات مختلفة وليكن عدد الأضلاع 3 و 4 و 5 و 8 و 20 على التوالي وباستخدام الأسلوبين في الرسم وبمعلومية الأضلاع و المركز؟
4. الأمر Rectangular: وهو خاص برسم المستطيل 
عند إعطاء هذا الأمر سوف تظهر الرسالة التالية.. مطالبة بتحديد أول زاوية (رأس) من رؤوس المستطيل
Specify first corner point or [Chamfer/Elevation/Fillet/Thickness/Width]:​وبعد تحديدها تطالب بالزاوية المقابلة للأولى… ليرسم المستطيل
Specify other corner point:
أو هناك عدة اختيارات اضافية للإيعاز هي:
Chamfer: وهو لجعل حافة المستطيل مقطوعة[1].. وذلك باظهار رسالتين لإدخال مقدار القطع من الضلعين المتعامدين للمستطيل..
Specify first chamfer distance for rectangles <0.0000>:​Specify second chamfer distance for rectangles <0.0000>:
Elevation: وهي تعطي ارتفاع لمستوي للمستطيل بالاتجاه الثالث (الاتجاه العمودي)[2].
Fillet: وهو لجعل حافة المستطيل مقوسة[3].. وذلك باظهار رسالة لإدخال نصف قطر الـ Fillet.
Specify fillet radius for rectangles <0.0000>: 
Thickness: وهو لإعطاء سمك للمستطيل أي يصبح متوازي مستطيلات[4].
Width: وهو لإعطاء سمك للخط المستخدم في رسم المستطيل.

[1] وهي كثيرة الاستخدام في التطبيقات الميكانيكية لاعتبارات السلامة عند السقوط على حافة الجسم.

[2] أي يبقى المستطيل ثنائي البعد ولكن في مستوي اعلى من المستوى الأرضي.

[3] وهي كثيرة الاستخدام في التطبيقات الميكانيكية أيضاً لاعتبارات السلامة وغيرها.

[4] ولكن هذا المتوازي ليس حجم وإنما سطوح متوازية.


----------



## م\إيهاب فؤاد (30 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك يا اخى

اريدشرح برنامج اتوكاد 2007او 2006ولكم جزير الشكر


----------



## المطوري (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شرح جميل زادك الله من فضله


----------



## khalid_50 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*لك كل الشكر على هذا الشرح الجميل ، ويديك ربنا العافيه ويزيدك من فضلو .*


----------



## م.الهوارى (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اوى ليك يا بشمهندس 

بس كن عايز اعرف عن الاتوكاد 2007

كشكور


----------



## moon_781 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

بصراحة مذهل .......... ونتمنى المزيد 
الف شكررر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اسلام :ــ

اي يوم سوف تقوم بشرح الثلاث ابعاد


----------



## Borgitti (11 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يعمر بيتك ويجزيك خيرا


----------



## م البسيسي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لهذا الطرح الجيد منك وأرجوا من حضرتك أن تزودنا ببعض المعلومات عن بعض الخطوات المتقدمة في مجال الرسم الهندسي بواسطة برنامج AUTO CAD و الطرق الفعالة التي يمكن القيام بها للتخلص من مشاكل الخطوط الزائدة عند تفعيل أمر الإخفاء Hide . ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ابوميدو (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكرا 00000000000000000


----------



## أحمد محروس (14 سبتمبر 2006)

رائع و مشكور


----------



## محمد السيوطى (28 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس البصرة,واين انت طال غيابك لعل المانع خيرا نحن في انتظارك​ [glint]اللهم فرج عن شعب العراق​[/glint]



م\إيهاب فؤاد قال:


> اريدشرح برنامج اتوكاد 2007او 2006ولكم جزير الشكر





م.الهوارى قال:


> شكرا اوى ليك يا بشمهندس
> 
> بس كن عايز اعرف عن الاتوكاد 2007
> 
> كشكور


الاخوة المهندس ايهاب والمهندس الهواري ,طلبكم من هنا
[GLINT]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31057[/GLINT]​


----------



## benyahia_6661 (30 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي و جزاك عنا كل خير و رمضان كريم


----------



## الهارب نور (1 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الكريم افادك الله والله شرح جميل جداا
اعطيك امتياز والله
وانا كمان مستعد لاى سؤال من الاخوة الاعضاء فى الاتوكاد2007
وان كنت لااستطيع التوضيح مثلك


----------



## mechanical9 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك ونريد المزيد دائما


----------



## mohyieldean (7 أكتوبر 2006)

لقد كنت أبحث عن برنامج تعليمي عن الأوتكاد والحمد لله ستكون هذه بداية طيبة لي جزاك الله عنا ألف خير


----------



## عبد الله بدير (13 أكتوبر 2006)

شرح ممتاز ياخى الف شكر


----------



## دعيج (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخوي ..............................وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## khalil2 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي
نتمنى لك التوفيق ............ تحياتي


----------



## سلطان البكري (18 أكتوبر 2006)

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد وصحابته أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


شكرا لك أخي مهندس البصرة وياليت أن يكون الملف على الوورد لتعم الإستفادة


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
1. الشكر الجزيل على الكلمات التي وجهتموها وإن كنت غير مستأهل لها فلكم خالص الشكر والامتنان
2. اعتذر جدا عن فترة الغياب وذلك لسببين الأول ضعف خط الانترنيت لدي بصورة لا تصدق هذه الأيام وثانيا انشغالي في اداء امتحانات الشامل في الدكتوراه والعمل.
3. وجود بعض المشاكل في تسجيل الدخول حلت هذا اليوم بحمد الله تعالى.

نرجو الصبر قليلا جداً على الفترة وترقبوا سلسلة الدروس بعد العيد انشاء الله


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام :ــــ
حاولتا انذل المقدمه عندي نذلت بس اطراف
الصفحه غير واضحه بمعني مقطوعه خالص اعمل ايه
شكرا

Basrah Engineer الاخ الاستاذ الكريم :ـــ
ارجو منك افادي لو سمحت 
ما هي اسهل طريقه لكي اتعلم الاوتوكاد بصوره سهله
وسليمه ومبسطه
وشكرا


----------



## الأمير أمير (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك ياأخى جدا وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدورة القيمة وأتمنى أن تشرح لنا استخدام البرنامج فى الرسم ثلاثى الأبعاد وأعمال الصاج واستخدام الإصدار Mechanical desktop


----------



## شوان غازي (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي عيدان (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً على هذه البادرة*

أخي العزيز شكراً على هذه المساهمة الفعالة من قبلك والتي أفادتني كثيراً ولكن أعتقد لو كان الموضوع مشروح بالصوت والصورة كان أفضل لبأنه برنامج واسع ومتشعب في أوامره.
وعلى كل حال فالطريقة التي تم عرض فيها التفاصيل كانت جيدة جداً وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## minajim (24 أكتوبر 2006)

رائع وننتظر المزيد


----------



## humam_19812003 (24 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا اخوان مهندس همام معاكم 
انا ما لحقت بالمحاضرات الاولى ممكن احد يدزلي اياها على ال***** xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدةمع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## عماد 2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز تحية حب وتقدير 
لك الشكر على الموضوع الرائع واتمنى ان يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

اين الجزء بالرسم 3d 
اين بقية الدروس


----------



## NSGNSG (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الله ينور بجد وفى إنتظار المزيد


----------



## ضياء المنسي (27 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_wafaa (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الشيق ------------------------
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زياد ياسر اسعد (31 أكتوبر 2006)

جهود مشكورة وأنا مستعد للتعاون في هذا الموضوع .... اي شيء تريده ابعث لي وساساعد قدر ألأمكان .
زياد ياسرأسعد


----------



## BASRAH ENGINEER (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انتهى اليوم بحمد الله الجزء الاول من الامتحان الشامل للدكتوراه وبقي امتحانين التخصصي يوم 5/11 انشاء الله و الشفهي oral يوم 6/11/2006.
نسألكم بحق الخاتم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وبحق فضله على الامة إلا صبرتم على تأخير لغاية نهاية امتحاناتي
اخوكم مهندس البصرة


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 نوفمبر 2006)

_*استاذنا Basrah Engineer[/b*_*]
ارجو بعد انتهئك من الامنحانات ان تجيب علي تساؤلاتي 
ولك مني فائق الشكر*


----------



## فاو الجنوبي (3 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله تعالى ....الزميل الفاضل ابارك لك وانهنئك واتمنة لك والة الجميع التوفيق بهذا المجال ولكافة طلبة الميكانيك في جامعة البصرة ....


----------



## كريم غانم (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*مساعدة في برنامج اوتوكاد*

اخي العزيز مهندس البصرة 
ارجو المساعدة في كيفية البدا في رسم الرسم المرفق بالخطوات الرئيسيه


----------



## يقظان القيسي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## رياض الأمير (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز مهندس البصرة المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
دعواتنا لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح وبالأمان وشكراً لكم على هذا الجهد الرائع وفقكم الله تعالى للمزيد
أخوكم م/ رياض الأمير


----------



## فاو الجنوبي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

..الاخ الفاضل تحية لك والى الاخوة في القسم والى عميد الكلية الدكتور صالح الذي سبق وان كان استادي في الكلية بمادة المحطاة القدره

خطوة مباركة وامل من الجميع الاستفادة منها واكد لكم يا زملائنا المحترمون كلما هيئت نفسك بمسوتى افضل ستكون فرصة اوسع بالعمل والاوتو كاد مطلوب وله فرصة واسعة للمنهدس...ابارك للاخ المهندس البصرة بهذا الامتحان واسئل الله بحق محمد واله ان يوفقك...


----------



## عماربغدادي (9 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخوكم صباح النعيمي


----------



## Des-mousa (10 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed zezo (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا بس المشكله اني معنديش اوتوكاد اصلا ياريت تكتبلي اجيبه منين :80:


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (19 نوفمبر 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20367
أتبع هذا الرابط


----------



## طارق العراقي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

تشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع ننتظر منك شرح الثلاث ابعاد باقرب فرصه ممكنه


----------



## q-love (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير عزيزي على هالجهد..


----------



## Mmervat (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_hazem123 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## كريم غانم (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*دورة اوتوكاد*

اخي العزيز مهندس البصرة
بعد الاطلاع عاى منهج الدورة فقد استفدت منها كثيرا وهذه اول نتاج قيامي برس لوه اوتوكاد بنفسي ارفقها لكم لكي تضع عليها ملاحظاتكم المهمه مع الشكر والتقدير:31:


----------



## Eng-Saad2007 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكرك .....
وأتمنى شرح ثلاثي الأبعاد


----------



## يقظان القيسي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## the lord (24 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## PINO (24 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rapeea_yemen (24 ديسمبر 2006)

***********ممتاز******************


----------



## كريم غانم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*دورة اوتوكاد*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا:14:


----------



## ابو امنه (25 ديسمبر 2006)

عاشت ايدك يا ابو زينب الوردة ...... اخوكم الركابي


----------



## صبري مصطفي (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شرح رائع جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله


----------



## os 5555 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرأ يا اخي


----------



## اسمراني (2 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## مفيد المغلس (10 يناير 2007)

ارجو من اللة ان فى كل عمل تقوم بة


----------



## مني منصور (12 يناير 2007)

أتمني استكمال دورة الأوتوكاد
حيث لم أجد إلا الثلاث فصول الأولي فقط فأين باقي الفصول للأستفادة
وشكرا


----------



## محمود33 (13 يناير 2007)

تسلمون وكلشي عندي


----------



## مني منصور (13 يناير 2007)

كلشي عندك يا باشمهندس محمود 
طيب وإحنا كمان عاوزين نستفيد
ولاإيه رأيك........................سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام


----------



## علاء محسن علي (16 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الوافي ونتمنى المزيد والف شكر


----------



## كريم غانم (20 يناير 2007)

*دورة اوتوكاد*

اشكرك كثيرا :14:


----------



## msobhy98 (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة و نتوقع المزيد باذن الله تعالى


----------



## جمال الدين سيد (26 يناير 2007)

*جديد*

جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## anas-eng (30 يناير 2007)

الموضوع جدا رائع و كان في وقته مع نزول مادة رسم هندسي 
لو اخذت 100 في النهائي فالفضل بعد الله يعود إليك
مشكور


----------



## بكري الشيخ محمدعلي (31 يناير 2007)

الاخ الكريم لك الشكر علي ما قدمت ، لكن اود مشكورا تذويدي بما لديك من الرسم الثلاثي الابعاد


----------



## بكري الشيخ محمدعلي (31 يناير 2007)

يا اخي ماعند شيئ عن 3DsMax


----------



## بكري الشيخ محمدعلي (31 يناير 2007)

يا اخوانا عاوز لي مرجع بتاع computational fluid dynamics


----------



## eng.qerbi (2 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير وكثر من امثالك ونفع بعلمك الجميع انشالله


----------



## سلمان1977 (3 فبراير 2007)

عاشت ايدك على هذا الشرح واتمنى ان يكون التعاون مستمر


----------



## محمد رمضان حس (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد رمضان حس (3 فبراير 2007)

هل من الممكن شرح الايزومتريك وطرقه الرسم به شكرا


----------



## محمد رمضان حس (3 فبراير 2007)

كيف يبدا الرسم بالايزومتريك برجاء شرح بطريقه بها ميثال شكرا


----------



## elsamman78 (4 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .....


----------



## ابراهيم الشمري (7 فبراير 2007)

*والله العظيم ما اعرف شكولك يا حضرة المهندس مهندس البصرة والله العظيم موضوع درة والله ينور عقلك بعد وبعد مع تحياتي الك اخوك ابراهيم المهندس من بغداد*


----------



## riad_z3 (9 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## dodyalsob (10 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووور ونتطلع الى المزيد


----------



## حسين النوبى عويس (10 فبراير 2007)

اخى العزيز اريد نسخة 2007 ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

